# Boy drinks gas to become Transformer



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, ok then...........

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new.../Boy-drinks-petrol-to-become-Transformer.html


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

JT, where on EARTH do you find these things?!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What really amazes me is the parents didn't catch it before this. I think I'd wonder if my kid smelled like gasoline.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Kids....Are....Idiots.....just wow....wow....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What happened to the good old day when you tied the end of a bath towel around your neck and jumped off the garage roof being superman. And no, I didnt do that. I was into Zorro (Disney- Guy Williams) at the time. And mother wasn't pleased with the big Z on the frig door. Good thing it was crayon.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> What happened to the good old day when you tied the end of a bath towel around your neck and jumped off the garage roof being superman. And no, I didnt do that. I was into Zorro (Disney- Guy Williams) at the time. And mother wasn't pleased with the big Z on the frig door. Good thing it was crayon.


I knew a girl who jumped off her barn with an umbrella trying to be Mary Poppins.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Kids these days.. or should I say parents... who is teaching our younger generations.. scary huh??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooklights said:


> What really amazes me is the parents didn't catch it before this. I think I'd wonder if my kid smelled like gasoline.


maybe the parents assumed that their kid was smarter then this. kids these days are getting stupider and stupider.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry to say, but kids have ALWAYS been doing stupid things. This is nothing new.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

at least he didn't light up.

I do remember gas burns well and gun powder also, when I was 6 -8


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Another prime example of the reason why humans have survived this long. See quote below:

"The only reason humans have survived this long is not because of intelligence and reason, but because of sheer numbers."


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

kids do the strangest things. *shakes head*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

heres your sign


----------

